# Introducing Prey Animal to Prey Animal



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

I have four 3-week-old ducklings and one 2-week-old duckling. When and how should I introduce them to our goats? My goats and ducks alike tend to be wary of other species. I thought I might put the ducklings in a dog crate and let each goat meet them by itself. I really want them all to get along; I am afraid that if the goats are scared of them, the ducks will get hurt eventually.


----------

